# Wind noise from drivers rear door



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone else with this problem?TSB yet?


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't noticed anything on mine. Maybe it's a door seal or something stupid like that. Is the seal damaged?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

looks perfect.My brother is a bodyman at a dealership.i will have him look at it.Monday it had to go to the body shop.The dealer that installed the fog lights broke on of the tabs that holds the front valance on the car right where it meets the fender then left the piece in the there casuing a slight bulge.you could see the broken peice,I about freaked out when I saw it before I took delivery of the car.Anyway I stopped by the body shop on my lunch hour the tech said he adjusted the drivers door.This was after I told the dealership it was the drivers rear door.so I will have to goof with it some more with masking tape until I find it then have them fix it.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

bad455 said:


> looks perfect.My brother is a bodyman at a dealership.i will have him look at it.Monday it had to go to the body shop.The dealer that installed the fog lights broke on of the tabs that holds the front valance on the car right where it meets the fender then left the piece in the there casuing a slight bulge.you could see the broken peice,I about freaked out when I saw it before I took delivery of the car.Anyway I stopped by the body shop on my lunch hour the tech said he adjusted the drivers door.This was after I told the dealership it was the drivers rear door.so I will have to goof with it some more with masking tape until I find it then have them fix it.


Yeah masking tape will be your friend. That is exactly how Honda tells us to try and pinpoint those problems lol!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bad455, 

If you need any assistance while at the body shop, please do not hesitate to reach out. You can private message us your name, VIN, address, phone number, and name of the GM dealership you are working with. Either way, please keep us posted on this concern. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a bit of wind noise from my driver's front door at lower speeds, but I just attributed that to a characteristic of the car. It's not really noticable at highway speeds.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I have this on both rear doors, I just have not had the time to take it into the dealer.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

I have taken my cruze to a dealership 3 times now and I keep getting the " could not replicate problem" maybe the fourth time they will do something per GM protocol. There is no way they are not hearing the wind noise in mine even if they have the radio and A C going, it's so loud! Went on a 600 mile trip with it, drove me nuts the whole way!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi toothless

I am sorry to hear that you have had to take your Cruze in multiple times for the same issue. Have you considered road testing your vehicle with the Service Adviser so you can demonstrate the concern you are experiencing. This way, before anyone exits the car, it is perfectly clear what you are referring to. You can request to do that with your dealership or I can call them for you. Please let me know by private message if you need my assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Have mine scheduled for the 18th.I will repost with results


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bad455 said:


> Have mine scheduled for the 18th.I will repost with results


Hello bad455, 

You have a scheduled dealer appointment with your Cruze on the 18th? Thanks for your willingness to provide results after your visit. I see my counterpart Erica Tiffany has already reached out to you. We can be contacted via private message if you ever would like to further discuss concerns or questions.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Erica Tiffany)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I am getting a lot of noise when driving at over 35 mph with the rear windows open. It it louder than the base of my Pionneer system at max volume. I will wait for your results before talking to my dealer as it is nothing major.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I am getting a lot of noise when driving at over 35 mph with the rear windows open. It it louder than the base of my Pionneer system at max volume. I will wait for your results before talking to my dealer as it is nothing major.


Hello gt_cristian, 

I am sorry you are also experiencing wind noise in your vehicle. I see you are waiting to hear back from other forum members before you decide to bring your vehicle into a dealer. If you choose to work with the dealer in the near future and would like our assistance throughout the process, please reach out to us via private message. 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I am getting a lot of noise when driving at over 35 mph with the rear windows open. It it louder than the base of my Pionneer system at max volume. I will wait for your results before talking to my dealer as it is nothing major.


There are some really interesting air flow patterns in the Cruze when the rear windows open. These patterns actually lead to a drumming that can overpower the Cruze's stereo, base or premium. It doesn't take a lot of speed to generate this air flow/noise pattern so I'm not real surprised that even at 35 MPH you are overpowering the stereo. Try opening your front windows one or two inches to see if that eliminates the wind drumming.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

^^^ That noise is horrible!!! If you crack a front window it will go away. It's like the air get trapped back there. It's fine when my dog has his head out the window but as soon as he gets back in, it feels like my ear drums are going to pop.

The other wind noise is weird on my car. I've adjusted my doors until I was blue in the face. Some days it would make the noise and other it won't. Same road and same speed even. I now just turn up the radio. As the saying goes. It must be the nature of the beast.

Sometimes I think its the mirrors causing the wind noise. If I had the time I'd love to take them off and go for a spin.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> There are some really interesting air flow patterns in the Cruze when the rear windows open. These patterns actually lead to a drumming that can overpower the Cruze's stereo, base or premium. It doesn't take a lot of speed to generate this air flow/noise pattern so I'm not real surprised that even at 35 MPH you are overpowering the stereo. Try opening your front windows one or two inches to see if that eliminates the wind drumming.


Perfect description obermd. It is way louder than the stereo but this is not the first car I have seen having this issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another source of wind noise coming from behind you is the leading edge weather stripping on the back doors. When this comes loose you know it. I had to have both my weather strips glued in place.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok I said I would report on the progress of my air noise.This was the third trip to the dealer.I believe they replaced the door seal this time.No difference what so ever.Im sure they didnt drive it after repair.They called and said it was done within about an hour after I dropped it off.I will call and schedule again.I am not sure what to do at this point.I dont want to be an ass about this.I own an auto repair business and I deal with these guys on a daily basis.But this needs to be fixed.Im sure if I repaired cars like this I wouldnt be in business anymore.I might have to give Jackie from customer a ring.If I knew how to PM that is.I will report back.......


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi bag455

Sorry that you are still dealing with this frustrating issue. Send me the details and I will get to work on this. I will need your name, VIN, current mileage, the name of the dealership and contact info such as an email or a phone number. Click on Chevy Customer Care over on the left of my post and some options will pop up, select Private Message and send away. That's all you need to do. I look forward to hearing from you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BOB_BEAR (Apr 23, 2013)

I had the exact same problem with my 2013 cruze. It was coming from the rear drivers door. Sounded like the window was open but it wasn't. Took it to my dealership and they put new weatherstripping but that didn't solve anything. Then the dealership decided to replace the stationary glass on the door and that fixed the problem. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Press_Corpse (Jun 13, 2013)

bad455 said:


> ....If I knew how to PM that is.I will report back.......


Click on her user name, Private Message


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

So today I took car to body shop reffered by dealer.Guy said he could hear it.Thinks its coming from leading edge of door.Adjusted door striker.Picked it up and it sounds exactly the same.Did however mention that I should be more concerned about the engine clatter than the wind noise.Until he figured out it was a diesel.Than compared the B pillar gaps to the new escalade that was sitting next to it and kind of eluded to the fact that this was a low end gm car and it was possible that they might all be built with wind noise and since the new door seal was replaced with another new door seal that there was nothing that could be done.So what does one do now?I think I would normally go at it myself but then I stop myself believing I paid $29k for this car and why should i have to.I have customers of my own with auto repair isssues and I buy new cars because I dont have time to work on them.Anyone feeling sorry for me yet?Any ideas from the masses will be taken at this time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bad455, have you checked the weather strip on the leading edge of the rear door? On many Cruzen this strip comes loose and you get a lot of wind noise. My dealership glued this strip on both rear doors in place and my wind noise has disappeared.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes,Actually a few times can see no problem with weatherstrips.I can see however the B pillar where the two doors come together that the front door is in further than the leading edge of the rear door possibly making the rear door edge grab more air.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

By the way.The B pillar gaps on a 60k escalade does make the cruze look cheap. I suppose i will have to get a new roll of masking tape and hit the highway.So if you see a crystal red and 3M green cruze TD on the highway 12 Honk and wave.I will repost my results.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The gap at the top of the door/window frame should be the same width from the top of the front windshield to the top of the rear windshield. The door that had a change in this gap needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey bad455

I just sent you an email. If you would like for me to call the dealership I can do that. I want to help you get this noise taken care of. I will be here until 5 today and also the rest of the weekend. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just for the record, my diesel Cruze has no wind noise at all. The panel gaps are even and the doors match each other. I know that my car is built in a different factory but that should not make any difference.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

bad455 said:


> Yes,Actually a few times can see no problem with weatherstrips.I can see however the B pillar where the two doors come together that the front door is in further than the leading edge of the rear door possibly making the rear door edge grab more air.


Yes. thats the problem. If the black appliques (on both front and back) arent flush with each other the doors fitted wrong. Take to dealer. The cruze is a very nice vehicle so dont let ur dealer say its a low end vehicle they just want u to go away if that doesnt resolve it then other possible causes could be door mirrors, weatherstrip around door, or back glass or windshield not pressed down enough you can run your hand around the windshield and backglass and make sure its not higher than metal around the glass hope you find the issue


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have zero wind noise in my diesel. Very very quiet at all speeds.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I have zero wind noise in my diesel. Very very quiet at all speeds.


Same for me!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

